# Stocking a 55 gallon tank



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post a thread about stocking questions. If this is not the right place, can an administrator please direct me to the right location?

Anyways, I have a 55 gallon tank that will be a planted tank. It won't be extreme, but it will be semi-heavily planted. I currently havbe the folowing fish in the tank:

9-rummy nose tetras
4-Cardinal Tetras
6-Hatchet fish
1-Guppy
1-Clown Loach (had for a year and doing great)

I was wondering if I could add any more fish. I would like to add about 5 khuli loaches. Would that put at my limit? Am I already at my limit?

I do a weekly water change with gravel vac and a monthly filter cleaning.

:fish:


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

no i wouldent add 5 khuli loaches,
and that clown loach could possibly grow to 16"!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure what Ohh is suggesting by 20 inches of fish. If he/she is referring to the old 'one gallon per inch of fish' rule, time to get out of 1957...

I don't see a prob with adding some Kuhli loaches. Best to try and trade that one clown before it outgrows your tank, you probably have a few years on that issue. I'd also suggested beefing up the cardinals. They like big schools.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

That one inch per gallon rule is wack if it were true a 12in oscar would be happy in a 20 gallon tank... You should try to stock a tank based on bioload not inches of fish. A 6inch loach will probably produce less waste than a six inch angelfish. Yeah the list looks solid to me too. Those clown loaches get HUGE and like to school so either sell him or be prepared. As mentioned increase the number of cardinals. You could definatly put more fish in there what did you have in mind?


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks. When I look at it, it seems like a lot of fish, but then I look at the tank and it seems partially empty. I also understand about the bioload rather than inches. I had a pleco in there who made such a mess. Now that I don't have him anymore, I felt like I had more space.

The cardinals were in a ten gallon tank and I moved them on over. If you think I have room, I will up their numbers to maybe 6-8... 

Also, I have had a lot of trouble deciding what fish to add. I want more color and variety of color. I have rummies and hatchets and their silver color is kind of bland, but I love the way they look either way. Any suggestions on other fish?

Also, I know that the clown loach will grow bigger. It's been a year and he is still only about 5 inches. I read that they grow slowly.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

clown loaches do grow slowly. Most bottom dwellers do. My syndodontis is supposed to grow 8inches or more it' been alomost a year he's grown maybe an 1inch in 1/2. So you have time. If you' do wit to sell him give him to somebody who will take care of him. In a tank that size you have a bit of options. You could do large gouramis like opaline, gold, and pearl. You can do angelfish, dwarf cichlids, aswell as festivums and maybe earth eaters. I'd search the web to see what appeals to you.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Dwarf chiclids and festivums scare me due to the fact that my tetras may find themselves in the cichlids' mouths... Also, I have heard that gold gouramis sometimes become aggresive toward small fish as they do get large. I would love one but am worried about that. Also, would the gold gourami be fine with the hatchets? I noticed that gouramis like to be near the top.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Most Dwarf Cichlids are too small to eat Tetras. Plus, Tetras swim pretty fast (for the most part). Many people keep the 2 together (especially Rams, Apistos...).

I agree with COM, Kuhlis would be fine. I think you have alot of room to play with and I think you could add more than 5 Kuhlis. The more the merrier. Same with Cardinals. I'd get atleast 4 more, if not 6 more.  They look awesome in large schools.

A Gold Gourami should be fine in your tank. They aren't aggressive towards small fish like Tetras, but maybe towards Cichlids (which could hold their own...) and to their own kind especially. It might limit any future additions, but your current fish would be fine. The only thing I might worry about is the Gourami startling the Hatchets....if you have a nice snug top on the tank, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I just got a new glass top for my tank which will fit nice and snug! The hatchets don't get freaked out that much, though they have jumped out during feeding if I accidentally hit the tank :shock: The main thing that worried me about the gourami was that he/she would take all of the hatchets' food since the hatchets are delicate.

I have tried Blue Rams with no luck :sad:


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bolivian Rams are a bit hardier and still pretty colorful.  If you want to try Dwarf Cichlids again, look for those guys.


Are your Hatchets slow eaters? Gouramis are kinda 50/50. I've seen some that are really slow eaters and some that are really vigorous eaters. So, if the Hatchets are slow eaters, then that could be something to steer you away from a Gourami.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never kept festivums so I don't know how they are temperment wise but i've read they are similar to angels. Im guessing the will eat smaller fish but I think your tetra are too big to become a meal plus they are much faster. Dwarf cichlids definatly wouldn't pose much of a threat unless breeding but even then thier not that aggressive.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. The hatchets are kind of ify on how fast they eat. Come to think of it, I don;t reaally take note of that. I am currently on vacation, so I will ask my dad if they are eating fast. I'm pretty sure that they tend to "take their time". I can always use the distracting method. I feed the tetras first with the flakes wet so that they sink and try to get the gourami to go after those, then feed the hatchets....

I think I will look into dwarf cichlids. Right now my rummies are kind of low-ish dwellers. Maybe some true bottom dwellers will get them to start filling in the middle zone.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Kuhli loaches are awesome little guys. My Cpt. Morgan used to swim all over the tank with his guppy-mates! He did like to have something to hide in every once in awhile, but all in all, a great loach IMO.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I am now sold on getting khuli loaches. I keep hearind great things about them. Now I need to find a retailer. That is another problem! I can't find them anywhere. Not even at Petsmart, not that I would buy from them....


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

. Your having issues finding them even at petsmart? Wow.. Thats where I got my Cpt.M. 
Have you tried looking online to source some in to you?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Got to bluegrassaquatics.com if you can't find them anywhere else. Thier prices are great and they have two types of shipping methods so If the climate is descent in your are then you dont have to pay 30 only like 12 i think for shipping. The like is below
http://bluegrassaquatics.com/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=48


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I really don't want to have to go to an online source as their shipping prices are very high for a few very low priced fish. I will keep looking. there are many pet stores that specialize in all pets rather than just fish. Some may have them. I tend to avoid these stores as they don't keep their fish in good conditions...

I live in NW GA if that helps at all....


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

rrcoolj, I just saw your post. If that is true about the $12 shipping, I will have to look into that. Being the middle of summer, it may be too hot for them now. I can look into it though around September


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Not too far from me, but I doubt the loaches would do well in a car for 4+ hours. Otherwise I would be happy to help. We have tons here in NC.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I just looked at the website and shipping to my area is $60 which is a lot more than other online sites I was looking at. Unfortunately one day ground shipping is not avaiable in my are from this website. I guess I will just have to keep looking locally


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks OneFishTwoFish for offering to help. I don't think the loaches would be too happy either


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+885+1072&pcatid=1072

Kuhli Loaches are pretty decently priced there. You can check the shipping charge from where you are.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

.... okay sorry to hijack this but I understand this bioload that you speak of, but how exactly do you measure this for fish? How do you measure this for Filters, and water volume?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry about the shipping thing it was 20 for ground in my area(MD). I would think that they would have ground shipping for(GA) it's not that far from thier facility. I've never had trouble finding kuhili loaches before it's so wierd. Online stores should only be a last resort IMO. Although I find that the quality is good shipping alone will kill you usually.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> .... okay sorry to hijack this but I understand this bioload that you speak of, but how exactly do you measure this for fish? How do you measure this for Filters, and water volume?


This question is kind of tricky to answer but i'll try. You can't really measure a fishes bioload because it depends on alot of differn't things like type of fish diet and size/width. The amount of bioload on the filter can handle also greatly varies on brand and size. It's hard to know exactly how much fish I can add before my tank has too much bioload for my filter whcich dosen't necccesarily mean it's overstocked. I think most people just get a feel for it as they continue to keep fish. Sorry I really didn't answer your question that well. Hopefully somebody else will do a better job.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> This question is kind of tricky to answer but i'll try. You can't really measure a fishes bioload because it depends on alot of differn't things like type of fish diet and size/width. The amount of bioload on the filter can handle also greatly varies on brand and size. It's hard to know exactly how much fish I can add before my tank has too much bioload for my filter whcich dosen't necccesarily mean it's overstocked. I think most people just get a feel for it as they continue to keep fish. Sorry I really didn't answer your question that well. Hopefully somebody else will do a better job.


I find it very tricky as well. When I do a gravel vac, I still get a lot crud. Plus, when I clean my filter, I also have a lot as well. I use a fluval 305 canister and it is rated for 70 gallons I think. Right now I have a common plec in there and I am still shocked at what a mess he makes. I will be removing him before adding the other fish. I wonder how much bioload that would remove? 

Also, with the ground shipping. The site just says that I can't get it in one day. It doesn't say how long it will take to get to where I live. It may be risky and ground shipping has no live guaranteed.

Since we are kind of on the subject of filters and bioload, where should by filter be placed. My intake tube is on one end and the output on the other end. Do you think adding another filter would be necessary?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

well LLAMAS where the intake is dosen't really matter where the intake is if you don't have a current in your tank. If you do I would put it at the end of the current. With any tank you always want to over filter. I always go a little more when it comes to filteration. So for example if I have a 55 gallon tank I wouldn't buy A filter rated for a 55 I would buy A filter rated for a 75. WIht one pleco yo might be okay. Canister filters are very good. I have a rena filstar xp2 rated for 55 on my mbuna tank and it was my only filter for like a year. It does great but recently I added an aquaclear 110.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

This guy has Kuhlis for $3.50 each. He ships USPS Express which usually runs around $30. Its safe for fish (usually overnight to most areas) even during the hot months and cheaper than Fed-Ex or UPS. If you can't find them anywhere else, definitely consider Frank. He packs very well and anytime I've ordered fish from him they all lived. He's in Pennsylvania, so he's kind of close to the southeast.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you rrcoolj and SouthernBelle23!

rrcoolj-I hear many things about having currents in a tank. Some say it's good for some fish and bad for others. For example, I remember reading that hatchets don't particularly like currents near the top. By the way, how do you creat a current in a tank? Right now my outtake tube facing away from the intake. I will move it....

SouthernBelle23-Thanks for pointing me to that website. I will look into it.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

well currents are naturally created by the filters. You can usually tell by a fish desighn if they like a current. Sleek arodynamic desighn like a african cichlid might like a current where as an angelfish would not. Some surface aggitation is good because it helps oxygenate the water. Usually people add a power head to make a current. My mbuna tank for example dosen't have a powerhead but my canister comes with a nozzle that shoots the water through the water instead of at the top. With your tank I think the filters a have enough of a current. Powerheads are usually only used for African cichlids, saltwater tanks, or certain asian biotopes.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok. Well my canister filter has that same nozzle thing. However, the out take is near the top but the intake is near the bottom. My filter gets the goop though. I may look into another filter if I can find a well priced filter that is quiet and works well. I have an air stone that creates some surface agitation.


----------

